# KA-T owners I seek Guidance



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

basiacally i would like to know how to build a nice streetable ka-t. if you own a KA-T how is the longevity on it? will it last? how much maintanance does it require. how much did it cost you to turbo charge your ka?

sorry for the questions but i am trying to gather as much info on this subject as i can. i know alot of people do the sr swap, i like the idea, the sr is a great engine but if the ka dosent require excessive maintanence it would be a nice alternative. 

my goals are to run about 230 hp. maybe this can be achieved running about 8 pounds? thats safe right, not too much? this car is going to be set up for drift and autocrossing . the torque the KA-T must have is what really makes this option attractive. 

thanks for your time. hope you guys don't flame me for the long post.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> basiacally i would like to know how to build a nice streetable ka-t. if you own a KA-T how is the longevity on it? will it last? how much maintanance does it require. how much did it cost you to turbo charge your ka?
> 
> sorry for the questions but i am trying to gather as much info on this subject as i can. i know alot of people do the sr swap, i like the idea, the sr is a great engine but if the ka dosent require excessive maintanence it would be a nice alternative.
> 
> ...


Get the F-Max/ Turbonetics turbo kit, JWT ECU with cobra MAF and 50 lb injectors. This will easily meet your power goal and be relaible.

Mike


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

on the site it siad the kit was good for 240 hp. thats really nice, with these other things will i actually get more than that? 230 is a low goal because it has to drive me every day to school n work, but if i could get over 250 i think i would cry of joy.


ive been to a couple sites and they mostly note the 95-98 240 as a direct bolt on and do not mention the s13... does thi smake a differance? same engine.. should be the same right?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> on the site it siad the kit was good for 240 hp. thats really nice, with these other things will i actually get more than that? 230 is a low goal because it has to drive me every day to school n work, but if i could get over 250 i think i would cry of joy.
> 
> 
> ive been to a couple sites and they mostly note the 95-98 240 as a direct bolt on and do not mention the s13... does thi smake a differance? same engine.. should be the same right?


Getting to 250 should be a easy thing and the kit should work fine. To make ya feel better we dynoed a friends ka turbo last monday and made 438whp and 442tq. :thumbup:


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> Getting to 250 should be a easy thing and the kit should work fine. To make ya feel better we dynoed a friends ka turbo last monday and made 438whp and 442tq. :thumbup:


wow thats impressive. the fmax kit that has everything i need is about 4500, i still need to find out how much the jwt ecu is (if any one knows their website please lemme know). with the kit and that ecu the kit the engine should a nice daily driver up until about 10 psi right?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Yea at 10 psi it'll be nice and a torque monster. The ecu will be $550-600.
www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> Yea at 10 psi it'll be nice and a torque monster. The ecu will be $550-600.
> www.jimwolftechnology.com


wow this is starting to get pricey, i was thinking that if it went over 5000 i would just go for the swap. and it looks like its cutting it way close


----------

